# How to oxygenate tank with Fluval U3 on plant setting



## vonney (Mar 3, 2011)

New tank set up in my son's bedroom. Bought as a 36 gal bow front kit and I've replaced almost every component except the tank. The sound of the water falling out of the Aqueon power filter echoes through the room at night, so I recently purchased a Fluval U3 underwater filter. The filter's great, but when I leave it on the oxygenate setting, it seems too strong for the platy's and plants, but if I put it on the plant setting, it doesn't provide any oxygen. Does anyone know if I can use airstones or something to oxygenate the water (and how many)? Rookie to hobby so I can use all the help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm no expert & I don't know too much about those filters but I'll try to help a bit. If you can point the outflow up to agitate the water surface that would help. Surface agitation is actually where the oxygenation process takes place. Therefore the air bubbles from your filter simply add to the surface agitation to produce more oxygen in the water. 
If you can't adjust the outflow upward, maybe you can mount the filter up higher so the outflow is closer to the surface for better circulation/agitation. You could add an airstone , but you would probably have a noise issue again with the bubbles. Hope this helps a little. I'm sure more experience will reply soon enough.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There should be a knob on the top that direct the water to the top or bottom or both.

Adjust the knob so you get say 50% of the water coming out of the top. Just feel the flow with your hand.

The is a tiny deflector on the output nozzle. Rotate it and adjust it so you can see a bit of agitation of the water surface where the gaseous exchange happens. It really does not need too much.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Exactly as these gents have suggested, nothing new. Just get a slight ripple going on the surface area of the water column and it should be all good.

Cheers,
Chris

P.S. Be sure to introduce yourself in our Introduction Area. Hang around a little while, don't be shy


----------



## vonney (Mar 3, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for the advice and quick response. I've tweaked it a little and it seems to be okay. I think the platy's have decided to hide out regardless of what I do with the filter.

So far so good.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's good to hear man.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

